# Drunk History: Season 3 - DVD Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=66538[/img] 
*Title: Drunk History: Season 3* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :3.5stars: 
*Extras:* :2stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*74







[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=66546[/img]*Summary*
It seems that the Internet is really the breeding ground for modern comedy. Starting out (as many have before it) as a webisode series, “Drunk History” uses real life drunk people to narrate and recreate historical events for our amusement. Derek Waters creates and stars as the guide to this expedition, drinking along with his guests and steering the conversation as the inebriated person starts to wander around, puke in buckets or just lose themselves in incoherent thought. Part of the magic of the show is that not only are these tipsy people trying (emphasis on trying) to retell historical events, but Derek Waters and his crew (along with a plethora of guest stars) play the dialogue OVER a mimed recreation of the actual event. This, of course, includes all of the mis steps, stumblings, wrong words and overall craziness of the drunk narrator. 

Derek acts as a host to the series, giving 2-3 different drunk people per episode a chance to recreate a famous historical event or figure based upon geographic locations. Much like the previous two seasons, Dereck Waters creates an episode based off of a geographic location, and then having several different drunk stars tell something unique and historical about the location. For example in the 2nd episode, we have Miami as the location and Derek has several different interviews, one about Ponce De Leon and his finding Florida, as well as the creation of Cocaine trade in Miama. 

What makes the show so much fun is the sheer AMOUNT of stars that are given a chance to shine in the show. Whether that be the comedians and L.A. socialites who are getting drunk and spouting off their knowledge while inebriated, or all of the big name actors who actually act out what the drunk narrators are saying (no matter how ridiculous that might be. With so many different episodes and with several drunk stars PER episode, we have a never ending revolving door of talent. We have everyone from Josh Hartnett, Maya Rudolph, Tony Hale, Jason Ritter, Chelsea Peretti (best known for “Brooklyn Nine Nine”), Nathan Fillion, Jaleel White, and a PLETHORA of other stars to bring their talents to the screen. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=66554[/img]

Even though the show is hysterically funny, there is a part of me that wonders how much the drunken socialites are actually coached to be humorous in their retellings. After being a bit tipsy myself a few times over my life, I’ve noticed that being drunk doesn’t always mean you mumble incoherently and say “hey dude” as you’re spouting off your knowledge. So while the show is hysterical, there is a little part of me that wonders if it’s doctored for the narrators in a way. Still, it’s not enough to make me dislike the series at all, as the clever use of actors and narrators makes for some incredibly funny comedy.

The re-enactments and the period piece costumes clash with the narrators drunken ramblings quite a bit, creating more moments of hilarity as the actors are listening to the drunken narration and then doing their best to mime the actions coming out of the rambling inebriated mouths of the stars. It’s funny enough as it is, but when the narrator gets distracted or loses their place in the story, the character in the re-enactment has to go along with whatever stumbling happening on the other end of the “telephone”. 




*Rating:* 

Not Rated by the MPAA



*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=66562[/img]This time there is only 1 season in the set and instead of 3 DVD's for the 2 seasons, we have all of the series split across 2 DVD-9s. That gives us plenty of breathing room to deal with compression and thus we really don’t have any issues in that department. The only real PROBLEM is that the show has to deal with some aliasing and softness, but the softness is mainly due to it being a DVD in a Blu-ray world. It would have been nice to see them in their Hi-Def glory, but it’s not a show that just begs for HD so I’m willing to forgive it that and laugh myself silly at the content on screen. Colors look nice, and black levels are mostly good, but there is that aforementioned softness and sometimes the black levels would look a bit washed out. Still, it’s a very solid effort for a DVD and does the show proud. 










*Audio* :3.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=66570[/img]The show is presented in a 5.1 Dolby Digital showing as well as a 2.0 stereo track as well. They both are surprisingly similar, as the show is really just a dialogue heavy show. Derek’s voice is locked to that center track along with the drunken narrators and the musical score and a few sound effects from the reenactments filling in the other 4 channels. I have to say, I was actually surprised that there was the amount of LFE present in the show as there is. The action sequences have some real depth and power to them. Especially the war time recreations or the Pirate encounters on sea. I can’t say anything wildly negative about the track, and really its only fault is being a show where 99% of the sound coming from the speakers is dialogue, whether it be from the center channel in the 5.1 track, or the 2 mains in the stereo track. 






[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=66578[/img]*Extras* :2stars:
• 5 Totally Unblurred Episodes
- “New Jersey”~ “Spies” ~ “Oklahoma”~ “Games”
• Extended Scenes
• Deleted Scenes
• Hiccups







*Overall:* :3.5stars:

"Drunk History: Season 3" is just as funny as the prior two seasons. It thrives off of being hysterically funny and making do with the talent of the guest stars. This season is much more diverse with a differing array of L.A. comedians and popular figures as well as a plethora of people who most likely asked to be on the show just for the sheer fun of it. I enjoyed this season every bit as much as I enjoyed the previous two seasons as the concept just doesn't get old! Watching drunk people sit around and try to ramble on about history while it's re-enacted on screen makes for some of the best inspired comedy in quite some time. Waters and Konner do a magnifiecnt job guiding their guests through this convoluted mixture of historical events and had me dying on the floor. the DVDs look and sound about as good as they're going to get considering the style of filming and the style of audio recording, but I WAS a little disappointed in the extras on the set compared to the last seasons extras. Still recommended. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Derek Waters, Bennie Arthur, Maria Blasucci
Creators: Jeremy Konner, Derek Waters
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 MPEG2
Audio: English: Dolby Digital 5.1, English DD 2.0, 
Studio: Paramount
Rated: Unrated
Runtime: 273 Minutes
DVD Release Date: March 1st, 2016



*Buy Drunk History: Season 3 DVD on Amazon*




*Recommendation: Watch It​*







More about Mike


----------

